# NBA League Pass on DISH!



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

This is what's next. I don't understand why dish only who always have troube with providers when it comes to new contracts!

I'm told that NBA league pass is not going to be available on Dishnetwork. (Still negotiating, which most likely means no contract)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/basketball/default.aspx


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

It really is ridiculous, it's the same story every time.

You get what you pay for I guess, and Dish clearly doesn't have the money to spend.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Just like MLB Extra Innings and FNC HD.

I've been a loyal E* customer for over a decade, but I may be done with them soon.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Dish has made it pretty clear for a LONG time that if you are a BIG sports fan, you should go to DIRECT. I'm not, so it's not a problem for me......but this has been pretty clear for many years now (I wouldn't be surprised). If you go to Direct, tell Dish why you are leaving.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

finniganps said:


> Dish has made it pretty clear for a LONG time that if you are a BIG sports fan, you should go to DIRECT. I'm not, so it's not a problem for me......but this has been pretty clear for many years now (I wouldn't be surprised). If you go to Direct, tell Dish why you are leaving.


I agree. Dish can't hope to compete with Directv on out of market sports packages, so why bother? Focus on making sure we all get our local games in HD and be the best when it comes to movies and general entertainment. Force Directv to be behind on thee areas. That is why I advocate, where possible, to look at putting RSNs on spotbeam.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I agree. Dish can't hope to compete with Directv on out of market sports packages, so why bother? Focus on making sure we all get our local games in HD and be the best when it comes to movies and general entertainment. Force Directv to be behind on thee areas. That is why I advocate, where possible, to look at putting RSNs on spotbeam.


I think its more of a case of Dish not wanting to compete for that market. Not feeling the cost of those packages is worth the reward. I'd be curious to know how much DirectTV actually makes off the sports packages.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Millions of customers that want sports and don't mind paying for them.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Millions of customers that want sports and don't mind paying for them.


Possibly. I don't know how many people subscribe to those packages. Obviously not enough to make Charlie feel like it is worth paying the money for them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's just it... apparently there aren't millions of customers wanting to subscribe to these packages or Dish would have no problem.

I like the NBA and the NFL but I'll never pay for one of those packages even if I could through Dish. I get more than enough "free" through my local channels + the cable channels like ESPN and TNT and TBS so for the games I do miss, it's not like I have that much time to devote to watching them anyway and still have time to watch my favorite TV shows and movies.

While there are clearly a LOT of sports fans in the US... I think it is a minority of people who actually pony up for those "season pass" type packages.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes I just checked the new upgraded Dish web site and there is nothing about the
NBA league pass on the site.
It used to be in where they had NHL Center Ice and other packages and now there is no mention of the NBA.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I just called and got the same "we are working on it" story I got Tuesday night. What really pisses me off is they had all off season to tell us they might not have it. If I'd had known that, I wouldnt have signed up for free HBO/Starz with the 2 year commit 2 months ago! *******s! Anyone know how to break a 'commitment' without paying the full price? Is there some special number I can call to try and work something out? This really kills me because I love Dish's equipment, but I gave up the baseball, but I can't give up my only way of watching My team!


----------



## GadgetGal1 (Feb 6, 2007)

I had Dish for many years. When they finally picked up MLB, I was very happy. When they dropped MLB, I left and went to Direct TV. After having experienced MLB, I wanted to keep it. By not picking up MLB, they not only lost what they would have made from my MLB subscription, but they lost a customer that paid them a lot of money. I had a couple HD receivers and had HD, the everything pack, superstations and the out of market RSN's. I don't know how much is made from sports subscriptions, but they are losing customers that pay for more than just the sports packages. I am sure they have studied the issue and have decided it is not worth the sports packages to keep those customers. I wonder if it really is a smart business decision in the long run. I am very happy with Direct TV so it worked out well for me and I actually saved money the first year with the special discounts I got from Direct TV. I hope DISH is making the right decisions as I believe competition is good for the consumer and want to see them stay around with a good market share.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me in as one who is with Dish entirely because of their equipment. The VIP 722 is simply the best satellite DVR out there.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

wolfjc said:


> Yes I just checked the new upgraded Dish web site and there is nothing about the
> NBA league pass on the site.
> It used to be in where they had NHL Center Ice and other packages and now there is no mention of the NBA.


Their site mentions it, but in a really weird spot. The first post in this thread provides a link, but here is how to find it yourself:

Go to DishNetwork.com
Hover over the Sports Menu
Select ESPN Full Court

Under the info for ESPN FullCourt, the page states:


> DISH Network sincerely regrets that NBA League pass is currently unavailable. In the meantime, you can still view your favorite Basketball games on ESPN (CH 140), TNT (CH 138) and your local regional sports channel.
> 
> The loss of NBA League Pass was the result of the NBA's decision to impose unreasonable contract terms on DISH Network to continue to carry their programming package.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

aaronbud said:


> Anyone know how to break a 'commitment' without paying the full price? Is there some special number I can call to try and work something out? This really kills me because I love Dish's equipment, but I gave up the baseball, but I can't give up my only way of watching My team!


Unfortunately, it is written right into their customer agreement:


> WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO CHANGE PRICES, PACKAGES, AND PROGRAMMING AT ANY TIME, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION, DURING ANY TERM AGREEMENT PERIOD TO WHICH YOU HAVE AGREED.


Good luck!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

HDMe said:


> That's just it... apparently there aren't millions of customers wanting to subscribe to these packages or Dish would have no problem.
> 
> I like the NBA and the NFL but I'll never pay for one of those packages even if I could through Dish. I get more than enough "free" through my local channels + the cable channels like ESPN and TNT and TBS so for the games I do miss, it's not like I have that much time to devote to watching them anyway and still have time to watch my favorite TV shows and movies.
> 
> While there are clearly a LOT of sports fans in the US... I think it is a minority of people who actually pony up for those "season pass" type packages.


HDMe,

I agree with every word!


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

finniganps said:


> Dish has made it pretty clear for a LONG time that if you are a BIG sports fan, you should go to DIRECT. I'm not, so it's not a problem for me......but this has been pretty clear for many years now (I wouldn't be surprised). If you go to Direct, tell Dish why you are leaving.


I wished that Direct tv or Camcast carried the portuguese soccer League games,if that happens i'm gonne, i'm kinda Hostage of dish because of that.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

aaronbud said:


> I just called and got the same "we are working on it" story I got Tuesday night. What really pisses me off is they had all off season to tell us they might not have it. If I'd had known that, I wouldnt have signed up for free HBO/Starz with the 2 year commit 2 months ago! *******s! Anyone know how to break a 'commitment' without paying the full price? Is there some special number I can call to try and work something out? This really kills me because I love Dish's equipment, but I gave up the baseball, but I can't give up my only way of watching My team!


They always say that they are working on it??? that's what they are saying for GOAL TV that has desapeared, and they're stalling by saying (WORKING ON IT) so they don't loose customers too fast. they just stalling, it will never happen,for me the most important thing is sports special (Soccer) that's why i have satelite otherwise i would just hook up an outside anthenna and get OTA free.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

The page (http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/basketball/default.aspx) has been updated:


> NBA LEAGUE PASS on DISH Network Season Ticket - Channels 560 - 572
> 
> NBA LEAGUE PASS brings you maximum coverage of your favorite NBA action with up to 40 regular season games a week not otherwise available in your local area. Plus your subscription includes NBA LEAGUE PASS Broadband, NBA LEAGUE PASS Stats Central, NBA TV, and select games in high definition.
> 
> Check back here next season to order NBA League Pass.


And contains a link to a game schedule for the next couple days (thru 11/2).

Looks like they might be working things out.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They have games in the EPG for tomorrow, although many can not see them until the EPG updates.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

There's games on there right now


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I agree with the millions of people who could care less about specialty sports packages ... including the estimated four million DISH subscribers who don't even subscribe to a package that includes their own regional sports network.

I don't like seeing DISH lose any programming, so I hope that NBA league pass becomes available and this thread becomes just a misunderstanding. But I'm not going to miss the package as I am one of the millions who would never subscribe to it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... let me add onto what James just said... I do hate to see Dish lose something like NBA League Pass or the MLB Extra Innings.. and I think it is sad that they do not have access to Sunday Ticket at all.

I wish these packages were available to anyone who wanted them... I'm just not one who does. Now (I hope no one gets any ideas) IF playoff games for NBA or NFL were on "league pass" packages only, then I'd switch sides... but I pretty much get to see my local teams each week and a good sampling of the rest + the marquee matchups tend to be on the public channels because the respective sports want to advertise their product... so while I do miss some awesome games from time to time (as seen later via highlight reel), the overall cost has never been something I looked at and thought would be worth it. For some folks I know it is... so for them I wish they didn't have to choose between Dish vs DirecTV vs cable just because of the package not being there.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

HDRoberts said:


> I agree. Dish can't hope to compete with Directv on out of market sports packages, so why bother? Focus on making sure we all get our local games in HD and be the best when it comes to movies and general entertainment. Force Directv to be behind on thee areas. That is why I advocate, where possible, to look at putting RSNs on spotbeam.


The problem is, they are behind Direct in the local market coverage as well, in both the number of channels offered in each market and the total number of markets.

What I think is happening is each provider is defining their own niche instead of directly competing over each other with exactly the same offerings. This is the direction both providers need to head. This may, in the long run, be a good thing for Dish.

The niche Dish seems to be grabbing, and where they have the advantage over Direct, is with low priced packages, unique packages such as the HD only packages (which is a great idea), and in the movie/premium realm. This is a market that is just as large or larger than the sports market. They are just now starting to advertise and focus on this market. I would be willing to be that in a few quarter you will see this focus finally take effect.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Kheldar said:


> The page (http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/basketball/default.aspx) has been updated:
> 
> And contains a link to a game schedule for the next couple days (thru 11/2).
> 
> Looks like they might be working things out.


At least is seems that way. By putting the weekends games up, that buys them time until Monday night to get a deal........


----------



## Supershooters (Mar 12, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'm not going to miss the package as I am one of the millions who would never subscribe to it.


Gee I wonder why. ....GEEK!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are no NBA League Pass HD games in the EPG today. Should be a couple on NBA TV HD.
There is a full slate of SD games, although, it seems like they need a couple more channels to get *all of the games.*
DIRECTV has 8 HD Games in addition to the NBA TV HD pair.

There are lots of College Football HD feeds and perhaps a few NHL HD games.

One Big Ten ALT in use today.

Seems like I saw a HD NBA game on FSOhio. That game is apparently not in HD on NBA League Pass on DIRECTV, either.

Apparently some Commercial Sports Event in SD, also.

Today set a new record for Sports channels alignments. There were 43 moves this morning.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Supershooters said:


> Gee I wonder why. ....GEEK!


And, your point is ???


----------



## drtrinh (Jul 2, 2007)

I tried to get the NBA League Pass this morning without any luck. The CSR had no idea when, or if ever, they would make it available. What I don't understand is why have it on the guide to call and order it, if it's not available. It's also advertised on the NBA.com website as available on Direct, Dish, and your local cable companies. Can we sue somebody for false advertising?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Seems to be still in Free Preview.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

drtrinh said:


> Can we sue somebody for false advertising?


If you can prove damages.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> If you can prove damages.


A stab at trying to prove *intent* (to deceive) might seem important. :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> A stab at trying to prove *intent* (to deceive) might seem important. :lol:


That would place our political system in jeopardy.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

no games on the guide today, wonder if they are going to get this settled soon?


----------



## jessealan (Oct 30, 2004)

I just got a responce saying they will get it for sure and there will be a early bird discount. this was through the on line chat.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Seems to be still in Free Preview.


Yes, but only the SD feeds for all but the one game carried on the HD NBA network (and there was no EPG listing for that game, it just showed up when I tuned to the channel).


----------



## blazer fan (Nov 3, 2008)

jessealan said:


> I just got a responce saying they will get it for sure and there will be a early bird discount. this was through the on line chat.


Which chat? Who said this? Every csr I have spoken to, along with the NBA and the cancellation dept at dish has told me it is anything but a sure thing, and they know nothing.

Either you aren't being honest, or the person telling you this isn't being honest.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

blazer fan said:


> Which chat? Who said this? Every csr I have spoken to, along with the NBA and the cancellation dept at dish has told me it is anything but a sure thing, and they know nothing.
> 
> Either you aren't being honest, or the person telling you this isn't being honest.


I seriously doubt the above poster was being dishonest.

Dish CSRs aren't exactly consistent when you call in with a question. You tend to get a different story each time - which is also true of D* too, btw.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Michael P said:


> Yes, but only the SD feeds for all but the one game carried on the HD NBA network (and there was no EPG listing for that game, it just showed up when I tuned to the channel).


I think you have tp look at 402 to tell what is on 560. Seems like they don't want anyone to know what is really on 560.
They did SD moves this morning for the games, but they are not in the EPG.

Cavaliers at Mavericks is on NBA TV tonight.

DIRECTV has 4 other games scheduled. Couple of HD.
DIRECTV is still showing Free Preview.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I noticed that the NBA League Pass page has been removed from the dish website again.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is still there:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/basketball/default.aspx

Schedule has been updated for one more day.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/basketball/nbaSchedule.aspx

Games are on.


----------



## NEWisconsin (Jan 2, 2007)

Any relation to regional sports network broadcasting issues..or just coincidence?

Im reading that Fox sports network is possibly labeling channels different?

i.e. FSN-Wisconsin now FS Wisconsin....DISH most not be picking it up. Couldn't watch the Bucks game Saturday and upcoming games are not on the guide. 

See thread for continuing comments....'DISH not broadcasting Milwaukee Bucks/FSN Wisconsin games'

P.S. - I also caught end of Golden State/Memphis game, so preview maybe still on? Their TV network also had they channel labeled as "FS Grizzles" i believe


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Bucks are on 449 Wednesday.

FSN has dropped the N. Should not affect anything other than the displayed logo.
There may eventually be some EPG name realignment. Would seem to make things easier for DIRECTV with their 4 character EPG.


----------



## NEWisconsin (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks JohnH, was the 449 on the EPG or online listing on Dish's website? I look online and it shows nothing on 449, just sports alternate 5.

Typically, Bucks have been on alt. because FS North has been my RSN, except for games (Brewers, Bucks)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Bucks game is in the EPG.
FS(N) North-Wisconsin has been on an Alt for at least a decade.


----------



## jessealan (Oct 30, 2004)

the responce this morning was it will stay in free preview mode untill they work out a deal. If they do not I could suspend service and swith to cable for 4 months and order league pass, as I just signed up and under contract for two years.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

JohnH said:


> I think you have tp look at 402 to tell what is on 560. Seems like they don't want anyone to know what is really on 560.
> They did SD moves this morning for the games, but they are not in the EPG.
> 
> Cavaliers at Mavericks is on NBA TV tonight.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up about the Cavs/Mavs game on NBA TV.

I presumed it would be blacked out on my receiver as I am deep in Cavs territory, but guess what, I was able to watch the game on both 560 and 425 (FS Ohio)! Both in HD too! I did a split screen and 560 was a few seconds ahead of 425, but I chose 425 anyway to hear the local coverage.


----------



## blazer fan (Nov 3, 2008)

jessealan said:


> the responce this morning was it will stay in free preview mode untill they work out a deal. If they do not I could suspend service and swith to cable for 4 months and order league pass, as I just signed up and under contract for two years.


That doesn't make a lot of sense. The NBA are the ones that allow the preview. Dish Network can't continue to show games without their approval. If they could there would be no need for a contract.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> the responce this morning was it will stay in free preview mode untill they work out a deal. If they do not I could suspend service and swith to cable for 4 months and order league pass, as I just signed up and under contract for two years.


You can't suspend service while under contract. The contract would have to be waived to do it.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Moves this morning tend to indicate the SD games will be there this evening. There were no HD moves to go along with them.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Current DiSH Network activity concerning NBA League Pass does not indicate any concern for DiSH Network customers at all. They need to get it up and be quite profound about the availablility.

What kind of a statement is this?


> We are currently working quickly and aggressively with the NBA to have the League Pass package available soon.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Moves this morning tend to indicate the SD games will be there this evening. There were no HD moves to go along with them.


Not sure if its a good sign but I see HD NBA games listed for Saturday.


----------



## blazer fan (Nov 3, 2008)

Where do you see a listing of games for league pass? I checked the website and didn't see anything listed after 11/4. 

The csr I spoke to this morning had me pulling my hair out. He told me that the free preview was still on. But then said he couldn't guarantee if any games would be shown.......WTF?????

The cancelation dept said the free preview was over, (which I knew) and that it had not been extended as of when I called this morning. 

I am also tired of hearing them tell me I can watch games on ESPN, TNT etc. I know this already. The reason I get league pass is to watch Trailblazer games here in Houston.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Most subscribers have an EPG in their receiver. Of course, it may not be fully up to date.


----------



## jessealan (Oct 30, 2004)

blazer fan said:


> Which chat? Who said this? Every csr I have spoken to, along with the NBA and the cancellation dept at dish has told me it is anything but a sure thing, and they know nothing.
> 
> Either you aren't being honest, or the person telling you this isn't being honest.


I see the games in the guide today so that it positive for now at least. Don't freak out at me Blazerfan as I to am a blazermaniac. We both want to see the same thing. I wonder how long they will be able to keep showing the games with out a deal?


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

jessealan said:


> I see the games in the guide today


Thanks, Jesse - Could you - or anybody - please please please post the game/channel info for tonight? I'm not near my TV, and I won't be home before the early games start. So I'll have to ask my husband to set the DVR. And of course, Dish's page doesn't have the listings yet.


----------



## jessealan (Oct 30, 2004)

SueB said:


> Thanks, Jesse - Could you - or anybody - please please please post the game/channel info for tonight? I'm not near my TV, and I won't be home before the early games start. So I'll have to ask my husband to set the DVR. And of course, Dish's page doesn't have the listings yet.


561, 562 and on up. Is there a specific game ?


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, Jesse. I'm looking for Suns @ Pacers.


----------



## blazer fan (Nov 3, 2008)

SueB said:


> Thanks, Jesse. I'm looking for Suns @ Pacers.


My wife said Suns/Pacers on 561.

Double check that because I was listening for the Blazers.Jazz game which is on 569


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> The problem is, they are behind Direct in the local market coverage as well, in both the number of channels offered in each market and the total number of markets.


Actually, E* leads in SD markets served by a large number. D* is decidedly winning the HD battle, but they only offer the mainstream networks. I wouldn't be surprised to see D*'s HD coverage area surpass their SD coverage area at some point, but they'll still be missing lots of also-ran channels.


----------



## jessealan (Oct 30, 2004)

blazer fan said:


> My wife said Suns/Pacers on 561.
> 
> Double check that because I was listening for the Blazers.Jazz game which is on 569


Indiana on 561


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## LonghornDub (Nov 5, 2008)

It looks like League Pass *is *still on free preview, even though the preview was supposed to end yesterday. You can tell that the preview is still on by going to the NBATV league pass channel (ch. 560). I'm still getting it here, and I wouldn't be otherwise (because I'm not subscribed to a package that has NBA TV).


----------



## LonghornDub (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, still on free preview. I'm watching Pacers-Suns right now.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

harsh said:


> Actually, E* leads in SD markets served by a large number. D* is decidedly winning the HD battle, *but they only offer the mainstream networks.* I wouldn't be surprised to see D*'s HD coverage area surpass their SD coverage area at some point, but they'll still be missing lots of also-ran channels.


They do? Direct currently offers ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, MyNet, and 2 Independents including KCAL9 in HD here in LA. Dish only offers ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and CW in HD. This is true in most markets. Not only is Direct offering HD locals in more markets, they are also offering more channel in HD in more markets as well.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> They do? Direct currently offers ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, MyNet, and 2 Independents including KCAL9 in HD here in LA. Dish only offers ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and CW in HD. This is true in most markets. Not only is Direct offering HD locals in more markets, they are also offering more channel in HD in more markets as well.


Well, D* does not carry my locals even in SD.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> They do? Direct currently offers ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, MyNet, and 2 Independents including KCAL9 in HD here in LA. Dish only offers ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and CW in HD. This is true in most markets. Not only is Direct offering HD locals in more markets, they are also offering more channel in HD in more markets as well.


We've had D* HD LiL's for over 2 years now and we just recently went to having the major 4, once the LIN agreement was signed. We still don't have the CW and like others waiting on PBS which D* made an announcement about coming to an agreement with CPB for retransmission. :nono2:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Bucks are on 449 Wednesday.
> 
> FSN has dropped the N. Should not affect anything other than the displayed logo.
> There may eventually be some EPG name realignment. Would seem to make things easier for DIRECTV with their 4 character EPG.


Actually, Directv has up to 6 characters in its epg for channel call letters...



JohnH said:


> Moves this morning tend to indicate the SD games will be there this evening. There were no HD moves to go along with them.


I wonder if this is the sticking point... how many games Dish can broadcast in HD... and if they offer any then NBA wants them to pay the same for HD as other companies that can broadcast more games in HD... If this delay is over HD, then I don't think I can easily say its unfair demands on the NBAs part.. But they both need to find some common ground..



blazer fan said:


> That doesn't make a lot of sense. The NBA are the ones that allow the preview. Dish Network can't continue to show games without their approval. If they could there would be no need for a contract.


There is no way this will last forever.. I'm guessing they won't let it happen for more than 3 weeks...



harsh said:


> Actually, E* leads in SD markets served by a large number. D* is decidedly winning the HD battle, but they only offer the mainstream networks. I wouldn't be surprised to see D*'s HD coverage area surpass their SD coverage area at some point, but they'll still be missing lots of also-ran channels.


SD markets by a large number? According to the web sites.. Dish is in over 155, Directv in over 150... 5 markets when you get down to that small of a market, isn't a decided edge.... Depending on the markets, they may even hit the same number of customers overall...

Directv is currently broadcasting 51 HD channels for LIL that are NOT one of the big 4...

Both Direct and Dish will have more HD than SD LIL markets at some point.. But if they offer any channels, they offer all the channels for that market as a general rule, including all the little LILs.. Directv isn't missing lots of also-rans... they are abiding by must carry laws... I'd love to know where you come up with some of your statements...


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anybody see the games listed on their guide for tonight (Fri Nov 7). I saw just one game on my guide this morning, Hornets-Bobcats on Ch 561. I saw on another messageboard that there are 8 games (!) listed on HD channels, but I don't have HD yet. I HOPE they're not just making those games available in HD. 

And I wish they would formalize this whole deal anyway, one way or the other. This not knowing day to day whether they'll still carry the games is pretty irritating. I know Dish has lost at least one new customer who was going to sign up but has decided to go with DirecTV because of the LP uncertainty. Unfortunately, I'm stuck with Dish, so I don't have that option if they blow this deal.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I did not check the guide this morning, but uplink sports moves looked like all games would be on.


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, John.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

Last night, looking at the guide, I noticed a lot of games in HD and SD for today and the upcoming days until some time next week.
I hope this is a good sign, specially the amount of HD games, it's significant.


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

Dish's LP schedule page has been updated for the next three days, and their table now lists columns for both SD and HD. It would seem to bode well that they're a) adding HD telecasts and b) bothering to update their page.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/basketball/nbaSchedule.aspx


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Can a mod please change the subject title - since it is incorrect and misleading - perhaps just change the exclamation to a question mark. Thanks.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anybody heard anything about this?


----------



## IQphenom (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys i recently signed up for dish b/c i wanted nba league pass. Ive had cox the past 3 years and i was sick of paying for channels i dont use just for league pass so i switched to dish turbo hd. 

Now ive been trying really hard to order nba league pass, im a huge suns fan. Ive called everyday to order it. 

Ive noticed the preview has extended and they are still showing games. 

Ive also noticed they started to show them in HD as well. This has made me very happy, the number 1 thing i hated about league pass was the quality was horrible for games, and that i could almost get the same or better quality getting it online. 

Last night was the first time in almost 4 years of having league pass i watched a league pass game in HD (suns vs bulls) . Even though my team got blowned out  , The fact that they broadcast the game in HD, This made me extremely happy , I just hope and pray that they get this League Pass negotiated and done with soon. 

This would be the worst catastrophe to nba mankind if they were to show nba league pass games in HD as a preview then just take away league pass altogether. 

I personally believe this is the reason why they are taking so long to negotiate, to broadcast the games in HD strictly and have a one up on Cable and DTV. If they were able to finsih this before the season started and marketed it properly it honestly would of been a huge for Dish Network and brought in a whole bunch of new subscribers. I'm even willing to pay 200+ to watch my suns in HD for the rest of the season. I just hope it gets done soon


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

Any activity on the NBA LP channels for tonight? I checked my guide last night and thought I saw one game listed for tonight, but when I checked again this morning, I saw no games.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

update to the dishnetwork league pass info...

"We are currently working quickly and aggressively with the NBA to have the League Pass package available soon.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

satlover25 said:


> update to the dishnetwork league pass info...
> 
> "We are currently working quickly and aggressively with the NBA to have the League Pass package available soon.


Look back at post #51 dated 11/5/08.

That text isn't anything new. They've had that up since at least 11/5.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Was the free preview extended? I am getting games tonight, anyone else?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

aaronbud said:


> Was the free preview extended? I am getting games tonight, anyone else?


Officially no, unofficially yes.

I have a theory on why we're all getting this extended preview. At some point E* and the NBA will come to terms. Then those who chose to subscribe will be charged the full price, even though the season has already started. When a subscriber complains, E* can honestly say "you did not miss a thing - all those games were available to you".


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Michael P said:


> Officially no, unofficially yes.
> 
> I have a theory on why we're all getting this extended preview. At some point E* and the NBA will come to terms. Then those who chose to subscribe will be charged the full price, even though the season has already started. When a subscriber complains, E* can honestly say "you did not miss a thing - all those games were available to you".


Gotcha. And we will probably miss out on the "early bird" discount as well. Funny how they have no record of me being on autorenewal even though I've had the League Pass for about 6 or 7 years now!! Basically I was told to keep checking back to order.......what a joke! Unbelievable that they can't just charge me for the package when (if) this mess gets settled!


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

Apparently, they must've reached an agreement:

NBA LEAGUE PASS on DISH Network Season Ticket - Channels 560 - 572
NBA League Pass is available to order TODAY!

NBA LEAGUE PASS brings you maximum coverage of your favorite NBA action with up to 40 regular season games a week not otherwise available in your local area. Plus your subscription includes NBA LEAGUE PASS Broadband, NBA LEAGUE PASS Stats Central, and select games in high definition.

Channels 560- 572

Regular Season Price: $189 or 3 payments of $63 

=========

No mention of NBA TV's continued inclusion though. And no early bird price. But, at least it's available, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SueB said:


> Apparently, they must've reached an agreement:
> 
> NBA LEAGUE PASS on DISH Network Season Ticket - Channels 560 - 572
> NBA League Pass is available to order TODAY!
> ...


$189, the same price as DirecTV or Comcast charge.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At least DISH tried ...


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Just called and got the League Pass added, at the Early Bird rate (supposedly) after a 29:13 phone call. Apparantly adding it back on even though you were SUPPOSED to be on auto renewal is a major production...... Like someone else here commented, at least it's available! Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

So auto-renewal is broken, Aaron? I have to call and add it BACK in even though I had it last season? Sheesh!


----------



## SueB (Nov 5, 2008)

I just checked my account online and found this activity from overnight on Friday morning:

NBA LP EARLY BIRD CREDIT -$20.00 
11/15 11/15 NBA LEAGUE PASS 0809 01 OF 03 03:00 A.M -$-0.00 
11/15 11/15 NBA LEAGUE PASS 0809 01 OF 03 03:00 A.M $63.00 

So it looks like the billing portion of auto renewal is working, at least, complete with the early bird price. We'll see if the games show up. They were there last night.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

It's Official. NBA will be available on Dishnetwork.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/basketball/default.aspx

You need to be a subsciber to watch today's games.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Ordered the package a few minutes ago.
Games are showing fine. 

Got a $5.00 credit which is a technical wave of the programming charge.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

SueB said:


> I just checked my account online and found this activity from overnight on Friday morning:
> 
> NBA LP EARLY BIRD CREDIT -$20.00
> 11/15 11/15 NBA LEAGUE PASS 0809 01 OF 03 03:00 A.M -$-0.00
> ...


So you didn't have to call and order? Very strange, I had been calling every 2 or 3 days since the season started, and was told everytime that the auto renewals basically were "lost" or "not going to happen", when I was finally able to order, it took the guy almost 30 minutes to turn it on because he was "having problems with the 'code' they use for early bird activation".....

I should also note that I was told to call back in 4 days or so to make sure I got the early bird credit. I am an AT&T/Dish Network customer, if that makes any difference......


----------



## blazer fan (Nov 3, 2008)

It was added to my account as well without me calling. I was also issued a $20 credit. 

3 easy payments of $63 and a $20 credit. I am happy they got this resolved.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

So time to update the title of this thread.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

aaronbud said:


> Just called and got the League Pass added, at the Early Bird rate (supposedly) after a 29:13 phone call. Apparantly adding it back on even though you were SUPPOSED to be on auto renewal is a major production...... Like someone else here commented, at least it's available! Thanks, Charlie!


Got my AT&T/Dish bill and was charged the full $189 amount. No early bird and not in 3 payments like I had asked. Called the Billing Customer Service line and got a CSR that was totally confused by what I was telling him. I just wanted a $20 credit for the Early Bird special, he said he was going to transfer me to a supervisor, I got a automated menu just like I had when I called, and had to wait for someone to help me. 19:15 into the call, I got another CSR, told him what the situation was, total of 22:43 for him to tell me my $20 credit would be on my next bill....


----------

